# 2000 Nissan Altima SE overheating



## rjgardner (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello All, I could use some advice. My 2000 Nissan Altima SE's temperature gauge was reading hot today. It would float between regular operating and the top of the gauge. It was 29 degrees outside and no steam was coming off my engine which led me to believe it actually was not too hot. My initial thought is thermostat? 

What do you all think my issue could be?

Let me know if you all need more information. Thanks in advance.


----------

